# iMac DV graphite. G3. 400MHz



## vicktor (10 Mars 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde.
J'ai acheté sur E.... un iMac DV graphite. G3. 400MHz de 1999, lecteur DVD en mange disque. 
Seul problème lorsque j'insère un DVD, le lecteur tourne quelques secondes et léjecte très difficilement d'ailleurs . 
Lorsque j'essaie avec des DVD-ROM de jeux il les reconnait mais ne les lit pas. Je m'explique l'icône s'affiche bien sur le bureau mais lorsque je clique il me dit que l'application est introuvable .
Je suis sous OS 9.0.3, d'après le vendeur il est possible qu'il tourne sous 10.4.11.
Est-ce la fin du lecteur ou y a t'il une mise à jour à faire ? 
Dernière chose apparemment commune à tous les Imac le bruit très présent. Est t'il possible d'y remédier sans le démonter. Avec mes 2 mains gauches équipées chacune de 5 pouces... 
En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos lectures et vos éventuelles réponses.
De plus comment puis je passer sous 10.4.11 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2014)

vicktor a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde.
> J'ai acheté sur E.... un iMac DV graphite. G3. 400MHz de 1999, lecteur DVD en mange disque.
> Seul problème lorsque j'insère un DVD, le lecteur tourne quelques secondes et léjecte très difficilement d'ailleurs .
> Lorsque j'essaie avec des DVD-ROM de jeux il les reconnait mais ne les lit pas. Je m'explique l'icône s'affiche bien sur le bureau mais lorsque je clique il me dit que l'application est introuvable .



Ça, ça sent le slot-in en fin de course. Une possibilité serait d'y connecter un lecteur externe Firewire (pas USB, parce que lire des DVD en USB1.1 *, et en plus sur un Mac PPC, le lecteur USB ne serait pas bootable.



vicktor a dit:


> Je suis sous OS 9.0.3, d'après le vendeur il est possible qu'il tourne sous 10.4.11.



Un peu optimiste, le vendeur, s'il a raison en théorie, un G3 à 400 Mhz avec seulement 512 Ko de cache L2, ça fait un peu limite pour le tigre, même gavé à donf de Ram (1 Go en deux barrettes de 512 Mo de PC133). Pour te préciser les choses, sur mon PowerBook Pismo, un G3 à 500 Mhz, avec 1 Mo de cache L2, 1 Go de Ram, et une note Geekbench de 100 points plus élevée que celle de ton iMac (276 contre 177) Tiger tourne, mais à la limite inférieure de l'acceptable sur le plan de la réactivité.



vicktor a dit:


> Est-ce la fin du lecteur ou y a t'il une mise à jour à faire ?



Sauf tenter de nettoyer la lentille (souffler à la bombe d'air sec dans la fente, ou user d'un CD de nettoyage, mais dans ce dernier cas, en sachant que ça peut présenter un risque, les mange-disques n'étant pas toujours copains avec ce genre de dispositif  Mais bon, qui ne risque rien  Et puis ce mange-disque là dispose d'un verrou d'éjection mécanique dans le coin droit de la fente, okazou), je ne vois pas grand-chose à faire.



vicktor a dit:


> Dernière chose apparemment commune à tous les Imac le bruit très présent. Est t'il possible d'y remédier sans le démonter. Avec mes 2 mains gauches équipées chacune de 5 pouces...



Le bruit ? quel bruit ? Ces iMac, dépourvus de tout ventilateur, refroidis uniquement par convection, étaient les Mac les plus silencieux  de toute la production d'Apple 

La seule source de bruit, s'il n'y a pas de disque optique dans le lecteur de DVD, c'est le disque dur, et s'il est aussi bruyant que ce que tu nous dit, alors, c'est qu'il n'y a pas que le lecteur optique qui soit à l'agonie 



vicktor a dit:


> De plus comment puis je passer sous 10.4.11 ?



Ben là, faut retourner voir sur E.... si tu ne trouve pas un DVD d'installation d'occase, en faisant bien attention de ne pas te laisser refiler un DVD gris clair, le DVD doit être noir avec un gros X dessus. Cela dit, je serais toi, je me contenterais de panther (10.3.9) sur cette machine.


----------



## gaetan (21 Mars 2014)

J'avais le même Mac et comme Pascal 77 te le conseille, limite-toi à Panther qui marche très bien sur cette machine et en la gavant de Ram. 
Le disque dur ne faisait aucun bruit, seul le lecteur DVD en faisait quand il était en fonction. 
Par contre, fais une recherche sur le net pour mettre à jour le firmware, nécessaire sur cet iMac pour passer de Mac OS 9 à X (dans le cas contraire, écran noir). L'avantage est que tu as un dual boot : tu peux démarrer soit sur 9 (Classic), soit Panther.


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2014)

gaetan a dit:


> J'avais le même Mac et comme Pascal 77 te le conseille, limite-toi à Panther qui marche très bien sur cette machine et en la gavant de Ram.
> Le disque dur ne faisait aucun bruit, seul le lecteur DVD en faisait quand il était en fonction.
> Par contre, fais une recherche sur le net pour mettre à jour le firmware, nécessaire sur cet iMac pour passer de Mac OS 9 à X (dans le cas contraire, écran noir). L'avantage est que tu as un dual boot : tu peux démarrer soit sur 9 (Classic), soit Panther.



Le soucis concerne la lecture des DVD
Pis en plus je ne suis pas d'accord. Mon iMac G3@400MHz toujours à la maison tourne très bien avec Tiger et 640Mo de Ram !


----------

